# So what's better UGL or Pharma?



## Chrisotpherm (Dec 18, 2011)

*So what's better UGL or Pharma?* 

Well they both have advantages over each other but I believe Pharma is a better choice where possible because of one main reason ??? safety. 

To me, keeping safe & healthy as possible is important when using steroids. Choosing Pharma over UGL is one such precaution I can take to limit the health risks when using steroids. 

Obviously there are unavoidable risks & side effects that come with the use of steroids whether it's UGL or Pharma. It makes no difference whether someone is using UGL or Pharma test e for example, there's going to be health side effects from high dose testosterone in equal proportion from both. 

*Do you know what's in your oil?* 

Well there's really no way of knowing exactly what's in the oil without getting it tested. But using Pharma gives you that reassurance that the product has been manufactures under strict sterile conditions & safety checked in the process. That's a reassurance that doesn't come with UGL. 

There has been high levels of bacteria found in UGL oils but that's not the only worrying thing. It's things like toxic heavy metals such as tin, lead, mercury & arsenic that has been found in UGL products. It's also said that the contamination with these toxic heavy metals come from the raw powders. There could be 10 UGLs all using the same raw powder supplier resulting in multiple labs with these unwanted metals in their oil. 

I've personally had experience where I've seen brown particles floating around in the oil of a UGL product. I've also seen people report the same thing with pictures to support their claim. I have no idea what the particles are, I do know I don't want them in my body & it makes you wonder about the things that can't been seen in the oil. I've also see someone find that the contents of the vial did not match the label. 

If any of the above things were to be found in a pharmaceutical steroid I think there would be panic, outrage & a mass product recall. 

*Dosing* 

As mentioned above, pharma steroids are manufactured under strict, licensed conditions which not only ensures the end product is as safe as possible but accurately dosed. Some UGLs have been tested, found to be under dosed & over dosed, not only slightly over dosed but dosed at more than double of that stated on the label. Now some of you may be thinking that's cool, but it's not, inaccurate dosing is dangerous. 

*So what's better about UGL then?* 

There are a few advantages UGL has over pharma such as cost, more easily available, high dosed mg/ml products & much wider range of products but I'm just going to talk about the product range as this is the main one. 

Don't get me wrong here, I'm not saying you should not use UGL because I have & still do. There are plenty of UGLs out there that produce good products but I'm very selective about which labs I use. 

Someone could always run a Pharma only cycle but they would be limited to the compounds available. For example my beloved Tbol is produced only by UGLs so I have no choice other than to use a UGL for this. I think it's a good idea to cycle with a mix of both Pharma & a _reputable_ UGL. When it comes to PCT meds I use nothing other than Pharma. 

I should also just add that not all pharma is equal, I'm sure pharmaceutical companies in Iran for example have different manufacturing regulations to that of the UK. I think it's good practice to be selective with both Pharma & UGL. 

So that's my take on the UGL vs Pharma debit. They both have advantages over each other but the safer end product that comes with good Pharma out weighs any reason to choose a UGL product that's available as pharmaceutical grade.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice write up!


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 18, 2011)

There are good UGL's out there, and reputable companies that deal with pct/AI's etc. Problem is you never how long they're gonna last before they start having issues, and getting irreversible gyno or permanent shutdown is too scary to mess with for me. I'd rather get fake gear than fake chems


----------



## WendysBaconator (Dec 18, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> There are good UGL's out there, and reputable companies that deal with pct/AI's etc. Problem is you never how long they're gonna last before they start having issues, and getting irreversible gyno or permanent shutdown is too scary to mess with for me. I'd rather get fake gear than fake chems



This is something a lot of people overlooked.  Underdosed or bunk research chems, especially when you need them i.e. clomid & nolva.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 18, 2011)

or even just arimidex/aromasin, I already have some gyno from puberty and it's not something you want to have forever. I've had good luck with EP and recently PP but I have a pretty good size order of pharma anastrozole coming in just in case I ever have an issue with the RC's. It's good to have just in case, I intend to keep using RC's to save money but I can immediately start tamox and a-dex if they ever turn out to be garbage


----------



## UniGlocker (Dec 18, 2011)

*IGL vs. Pharma*

If you want to run an HGH/test cycle using legit prescriptions, 6 months runs about $6500 to $7000.  Even using the very best ugl HGH and test, you can come in for less than a third of that pharma cost.  Yeah, my health is important to me, and I attend to it.  I deal with a very reputable source and everything I've gotten has been very potent, sterile and affordable.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice write up brotha!!! I agree with you on this subject 100%, but there a deff some very good reputable UGL's out there. Sometime you have to use a UGL as you stated when you need some orals and Mast, Tren, EQ, etc.... You just got to know your supplier and trust his prodcut and you should be allset!!!


----------



## weakback (Dec 18, 2011)

I think pharmaceutical grade is a better and safer choice,even though i use ugl also.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 18, 2011)

Pharma


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I love home brewed in a bath tub gear cuz I can afford it and it works  I keep hearing that ** and ** are not really HG gear but who knows, I don't have proof but $190 for 10mls of cyp is just crazy.

not trying to bash Im just mad I cant aford it...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 18, 2011)

Pharma is nice, but some of the best gear I have ever used was UGL


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 18, 2011)

99% of sponsors on this forum are UGL by USA standards. 

Including the one your repping for Chris, Big and Digital. I love you guys, but I'm just stating a fact.

There are a few sponsors that I see with Pharma grade, and I only know of one that sells actual HG gear based on experience, I cannot vouch for others.

I've yet to meet someone with half a brain run into the problems you listed for UGL. Unless your buying from a horrible source, most UGL's on this board are clean and issue free.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 18, 2011)

^ I hear that, pm WP though and he'll work something out with you. Cruising on 250mg cypiobolic now and feelin like a boss


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 18, 2011)

true that homie.  Only way to get pharma is to go to walgreen's and buy that shit.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 18, 2011)

I have had some good ugl stuff and cheap. If I have the means, pharma is my pick. Ugl is easier to get and cheaper, so for now I go ugl plus Im a TRT patient, but I need a little more than my trt, so ugl that is g2g is for me. I think scary that metals, mercury ect could be in ugl, but I take the risk.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 18, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> I love home brewed in a bath tub gear cuz I can afford it and it works  I keep hearing that ** and ** are not really HG gear but who knows, I don't have proof but $190 for 10mls of cyp is just crazy.
> 
> not trying to bash Im just mad I cant aford it...



You can afford aome pharma stuff from MY friend


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 18, 2011)

and here you can see UGL steroids production and Human -GMP steroids production..and then you can see what is safer!

Underground Steroid Labs, UGL - YouTube

and

Anabolic steroids Injection manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA - YouTube


----------



## Imosted (Dec 18, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> and here you can see UGL steroids production and Human -GMP steroids production..and then you can see what is safer!
> 
> Underground Steroid Labs, UGL - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 18, 2011)

Imosted said:


>



Can you pass me a cup of your FDA approved coffee? 

Thanks,


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 18, 2011)

I got the WWE, WHO, and GOLMP on the phone to certify and approve my gears...


----------



## UniGlocker (Dec 18, 2011)

*Affordabilty*

If I could afford legitimate pharmaceutical grade gear that's all I would buy.  I can't afford it...yet.  I'm getting closer.  I'm probably a little to a lot older than some of you; I'm 52.  I'm interested in the rejuvenation powers of HGH and test.  They run a monster blood panel on you that runs about $700.00, then you're sent to one of their physicians.  The closest one to me is about 700 miles.  That's a $630.00 visit.  Then they prescribe HGH and test at levels they believe will benefit you the most by turning back the clock.  They're not interested in your desire to body build or power lift.  They're a rejuvination clinic.  So far I've found about a dozen outfits that all offer basically the same thing, and the prices are close enough that I call them the same.  But, after this last cycle, that's what I'll be looking for.  Besides, you can accomplish a lot if your diet and workout are dialed in just right.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 19, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Anabolic steroids Injection manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA - YouTube



I really didnt want to get into this thread but this video has nothing to do with anything. Give me a few grand for cameras/actors and I can make it look like I'm producing gear on star trek in a lab 3000 thousands years into the future. yet it would still be ugl.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 19, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> and here you can see UGL steroids production and Human -GMP steroids production..and then you can see what is safer!
> 
> Underground Steroid Labs, UGL - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------



## Grozny (Dec 19, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> *So what's better UGL or Pharma?*
> There has been high levels of bacteria found in UGL oils but that's not the only worrying thing. It's things like toxic heavy metals such as tin, lead, mercury & arsenic that has been found in UGL products. It's also said that the contamination with these toxic heavy metals come from the raw powders. There could be 10 UGLs all using the same raw powder supplier resulting in multiple labs with these unwanted metals in their oil.




My personal choice will be definitely GH gear too but imo there are certainly some good underground companies out there; that take sterility (at least general cleanliness) seriously.



Chrisotpherm said:


> I should also just add that not all pharma is equal, I'm sure pharmaceutical companies in Iran for example have different manufacturing regulations to that of the UK. I think it's good practice to be selective with both Pharma & UGL.




Not at all bro its dosent meen now its a "shit holes" a lot of UK pharmaceutical companies subcontract to Asian manufacturers which produce the meds in bulk, import in UK, they just label it in UK and then sell it on the local UK market as generics. Countries like India & China represent a huge percent of the pharmaceutical API manufacturers  even for plenty of European manufacturers.

Most of big pharma house from US and EU like a Pfizer, Merck etc have indian and chinese R&D teams, in fact the R&D centers for most US and EU brands are based in Asia.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Dec 19, 2011)

^^^this is true and am not saying that there isn't some very classy UGL sources out there but am saying that not matter how sterile or precautions they take can never be the pharma products. Yes it is true they are pricey but a little extra for your overall health is worth it. Plus we really won't know the affects of UGL on our body until it is to late i.e. death at worse, infection or years down the road and find out that we injected more than just gear. With pharma you run less likely for those above and would hate to see any bro's here suffer any bad sides. 

Like digit said too, on the use of the ai and pct products we need we can't afford for any bunk or under dosed gear as true price those failures could ruin us for life.   

I will not promote in here, because I have learned my lane and anobolic section isn't the place to promote and we all must do a better job at respecting those boundaries. You guys are all awesome in my book, and we must do the right things in the right threads Gents. 

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## pieguy (Dec 19, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


>



Indeed.

Why are these always started by WP reps?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Dec 20, 2011)

No matter what or where a WP rep post you guys will find some way to complain about it. Pretty sure haven't said anything about WP products. What about others who have posted.  

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 20, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I really didnt want to get into this thread but this video has nothing to do with anything. Give me a few grand for cameras/actors and I can make it look like I'm producing gear on star trek in a lab 3000 thousands years into the future. yet it would still be ugl.



A little video editing and it would take much less than a few grand


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 20, 2011)

bro... you gotta admit that this was related to wp, trying to drive people to buy gmp/ hg prods, and this is what people are going to think every time wp reps post shit like this,  nice try


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 20, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> A little video editing and it would take much less than a few grand



well im not some cheap chinaman that doesnt want to be reimbursed for his work.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 20, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> bro... you gotta admit that this was related to wp, trying to drive people to buy gmp/ hg prods, and this is what people are going to think every time wp reps post shit like this,  nice try



Call your pharmacy and ask how much AP test cyp is going for.   Really getting annoyed by the blatant BS.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 20, 2011)

The problem is that their so much fakes like bayer etc.... You don't really know what u getting. I am fine With ugl look uncle ugl and better then most pharma ! Not bashing no one just saying.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 20, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> The problem is that their so much fakes like bayer etc.... You don't really know what u getting. I am fine With ugl look uncle ugl and better then most pharma ! Not bashing no one just saying.



have you seen actual bayar amps? they are really hard to fake well and you can spot a fake one a mille away. to make a perfect fake, it may end up costing you more to make than to sell the real thing.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 20, 2011)

Yea ur right but it's just people get smarter


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 20, 2011)

Why sale fake and lost custoemrs. its real stupid..but a lot of sources do it.

They sale fakes since they cant got real gear out from pharmacy,so for some is more easy to buy from Bulgaria fakers all fake or aka REPLICA since you can get all from same source! 

norma deca
organond eca
organon sustanons
omandren
desma-zambon winstrol 
naposim d-bol
etc....


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Dec 20, 2011)

In reference to chucky and others who think otherwise. 


Nope not at all bro. Don't roll like. I used to a long time ago before I got schooled by sloppyj, V, Hench and a few others.  Good info and not to mention that I did put in about UGL. As long as it is a good UGL then less risk but are always there with UGL. There are some good UGL here on IM that many guys enjoy but when available go with Pharma. Enough said and I don't get into debates on sources. I'm am cool with everyone here.  

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 20, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Call your pharmacy and ask how much AP test cyp is going for.   Really getting annoyed by the blatant BS.



I dont get it, are you annoyed with my post or the other stuff from the reps. I don't think any pharmacy has ever heard of that brand but I could be wrong.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2011)

I have injected way more UG than Pharm and frankly a good UGL is just as good as pharm but I do love my pharm meds.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Dec 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I have injected way more UG than Pharm and frankly a good UGL is just as good as pharm but I do love my pharm meds.



I am with you Heavy, and with the rest of you bro's not in a debate.  It is just always better to go with the Pharma if you can.  Just have to be careful with all the hit and quit it sources out there right now.  These guys are bringing good gear, then bunk, then no gear at all, to guys having bad reaction and now you can't find them or contact them.  If you have a UGL you trust then try and stick with them to not get caught up in the above.  Pharma you can't go wrong and don't have to worry about all the other worries that go along with it.  Once it is injected, that is it and you have to ride the lighting!  lol


----------



## blazer69 (Dec 21, 2011)

i prefer ugls.  Pharma is to pricey


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 21, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> I dont get it, are you annoyed with my post or the other stuff from the reps. I don't think any pharmacy has ever heard of that brand but I could be wrong.



Your post is fine, I get sick of claims that a certain UGL is Human Grade when it is in fact not.   It's one thing to advertise or vouch for it as I'm sure it is G2G but it's not Human Grade.


----------



## fredlabrute (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been using both,since i'm using pretty high dosage of some compounds, i prefer UGL...Cause i didn't see any difference considering effectiveness of the stuff,but the fact is if you know a good supplier of UGL products,stick with that source!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> I am with you Heavy, and with the rest of you bro's not in a debate.  It is just always better to go with the Pharma if you can.  Just have to be careful with all the hit and quit it sources out there right now.  These guys are bringing good gear, then bunk, then no gear at all, to guys having bad reaction and now you can't find them or contact them.  If you have a UGL you trust then try and stick with them to not get caught up in the above.  Pharma you can't go wrong and don't have to worry about all the other worries that go along with it.  Once it is injected, that is it and you have to ride the lighting!  lol


  I just got my script USA test today for $45.


----------



## Grozny (Dec 22, 2011)

Sweet deal $45/vial for HG prod


----------



## unclem (Dec 22, 2011)

out the back door pharmacies. i like pharma more then ugl but i do use some ugl.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 22, 2011)

great looking gear heavy,nice pic..are vials 10ml or les?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I just got my script USA test today for $45.



So beauitful !!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2011)

Grozny said:


> Sweet deal $45/vial for HG prod


No, $45 for 3 months worth. LOL! Its 13ml.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> great looking gear heavy,nice pic..are vials 10ml or les?


Those contain exactly 1.1ml Cypionate.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> No, $45 for 3 months worth. LOL! Its 13ml.



Wait so that's 13mL for 3 months? 

No wonder guys buy in bulk.


----------



## Grozny (Dec 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> No, $45 for 3 months worth. LOL! Its 13ml.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2011)

djlance said:


> Wait so that's 13mL for 3 months?
> 
> No wonder guys buy in bulk.


My prescription is 200mg Cypionate per week. The most they will supply is 3 months worth legally.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> My prescription is 200mg Cypionate per week. The most they will supply is 3 months worth legally.



Understood. 
200mg/mL x 12-13wk = 13mL

My bad Heavy. The semester ended last week so my brain is on break right now


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 22, 2011)

nice 1ml vials.


----------



## 1bad1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Pharm grade


----------

